# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Heilig Hart

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Heilig Hart
Poperingseweg 16 
Ieper

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Heilig Hart


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Heilig Hart.*

----------

